# 1961 schwinn corvette 5 - speed



## alvl1936 (Sep 19, 2016)

i bought a 1961 schwinn corvette 5-speed over the weekend & was told i need to register it , is this true & to whom ?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes it is true! Please post some pictures and let me know what the serial number is in this thread and I'll add your Corvette to the Registry.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-corvette-5-speed-registry.38742/


----------

